# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Asus XDSL modems και routers >  Θελω να μαθω εαν μπορω να ανεβασω upload speed!

## efialtis

Ειμαι κατωχος VDSL 50 OTE ( προφανως εαν μπορουσα να εβαζα 100αρα η 200αρα θα το εκανα αλλα δεν γινεται ακομα ) υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να ανεβασω κιαλλο upload speed? το θελω για streaming. Αυτο ειναι μια φωτο με τα stats που συγχρωνηζω!

----------


## x_undefined

Δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Μόνο αν πας σε μεγαλύτερο πακέτο, 100 ή 200.

----------


## netblues

Μια χαρα γινεται να πας στα 100 ωστε να εχεις 10. Τα 90 down ειναι οκ

----------


## stzanlis

> Ειμαι κατωχος VDSL 50 OTE ( προφανως εαν μπορουσα να εβαζα 100αρα η 200αρα θα το εκανα αλλα δεν γινεται ακομα ) υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να ανεβασω κιαλλο upload speed? το θελω για streaming. Αυτο ειναι μια φωτο με τα stats που συγχρωνηζω!


Δυστυχώς δεν γίνετε να ανεβάσεις ταχύτητα μόνο στο upload σε συνδέσεις VDSL.
Αν χρειάζεσαι μεγάλο upload, μπορείς να πας σε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα με οπτική ίνα από Vodafone ή Cosmote με ταχύτητα μέχρι 1 Gbps upload.





> Μια χαρα γινεται να πας στα 100 ωστε να εχεις 10. Τα 90 down ειναι οκ


Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το αρχικό post πριν απαντήσεις.....

.

----------


## netblues

> Δυστυχώς δεν γίνετε να ανεβάσεις ταχύτητα μόνο στο upload σε συνδέσεις VDSL.
> Αν χρειάζεσαι μεγάλο upload, μπορείς να πας σε μισθωμένο κύκλωμα με οπτική ίνα από Vodafone ή Cosmote με ταχύτητα μέχρι 1 Gbps upload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μάλλον δεν διάβασες το αρχικό post πριν απαντήσεις.....
> 
> .


Αδιαβαστος ειναι αυτος που προτεινει μισθωμενα σε οικιακους χρηστες.
Τα στατιστικα του maxium επιτρεπουν 100ρα αν αποδεχθει οτι δεν θα πιασει 100 αλλα 90.
Εφοσον το ζητουμενο ειναι το upload, αυτη ειναι και η μοναδικη ρεαλιστικη λυση 
Δεν ειναι ουτε η πρωτη, ουτε η τελευταια φορα οπου με συναινεση του συνδρομητη δινονται πακετα που δεν καλυπτουν απόλυτα τις προσφερομενες ταχυτητες.

----------


## sdikr

Και όλοι δεν διαβάσατε το  πιο σημαντικό   :Razz:  




> προφανως εαν μπορουσα να εβαζα 100αρα η 200αρα θα το εκανα αλλα δεν γινεται ακομα

----------


## stzanlis

> Αδιαβαστος ειναι αυτος που προτεινει μισθωμενα σε οικιακους χρηστες.
> Τα στατιστικα του maxium επιτρεπουν 100ρα αν αποδεχθει οτι δεν θα πιασει 100 αλλα 90.
> Εφοσον το ζητουμενο ειναι το upload, αυτη ειναι και η μοναδικη ρεαλιστικη λυση 
> Δεν ειναι ουτε η πρωτη, ουτε η τελευταια φορα οπου με συναινεση του συνδρομητη δινονται πακετα που δεν καλυπτουν απόλυτα τις προσφερομενες ταχυτητες.



 Για να ζητάει να κάνει streaming πάνω απο τα 5 Mbps που του παρέχει η υπάρχουσα σύνδεση VDSL, ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ δεν είναι ο κοινός "οικιακός" χρήστης !!!!

.

----------


## netblues

> Και όλοι δεν διαβάσατε το  πιο σημαντικό


Το διαβασαμε. Με αυτη την εικονα στο router το εχουμε κανει κιολλας. (Εκει πού δεν εδιναν) mo
Οσο για το αν του φτανουν, αν δλδ θέλει torrents για να φτιαξει ratio, παλι μισθωμενο?
Αν απλα κανει stream gaming σε 4k και θελει να εχει και περιθώριο για λογους lag?
Επαγγελματια δεν τον λες.
Εξαλλου αν τις 200/20 τις επερναν επαγγελματιες δεν θα ειχαν τετοιες τιμες

----------


## sdikr

> Το διαβασαμε. Με αυτη την εικονα στο router το εχουμε κανει κιολλας. (Εκει πού δεν εδιναν) mo
> Οσο για το αν του φτανουν, αν δλδ θέλει torrents για να φτιαξει ratio, παλι μισθωμενο?
> Αν απλα κανει stream gaming σε 4k και θελει να εχει και περιθώριο για λογους lag?
> Επαγγελματια δεν τον λες.
> Εξαλλου αν τις 200/20 τις επερναν επαγγελματιες δεν θα ειχαν τετοιες τιμες


Αν δεν δίνει 100αρά η καμπίνα γιατί ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμη, τότε πως θα πάρει 100αρα;  εσυ το έκανες αυτό σε καμπίνα που δεν έδινε 100αρα ή έδινε κανονικά;

----------


## stzanlis

> Το διαβασαμε. Με αυτη την εικονα στο router το εχουμε κανει κιολλας. (Εκει πού δεν εδιναν) mo
> Οσο για το αν του φτανουν, αν δλδ θέλει torrents για να φτιαξει ratio, παλι μισθωμενο?
> Αν απλα κανει stream gaming σε 4k και θελει να εχει και περιθώριο για λογους lag?
> Επαγγελματια δεν τον λες.
> Εξαλλου αν τις 200/20 τις επερναν επαγγελματιες δεν θα ειχαν τετοιες τιμες



Επομένως, εφόσον ΔΕΝ γνωρίζουμε τις προθέσεις του "efialtis",  του δώσαμε όλες τις δυνατές επιλογές, ώστε να αποφασίσει ο ίδιος με βάση το budget που έχει, ποια είναι η καλύτερη λύση για αυτό που θέλει να κάνει.

 .

----------


## netblues

> Αν δεν δίνει 100αρά η καμπίνα γιατί ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμη, τότε πως θα πάρει 100αρα;  εσυ το έκανες αυτό σε καμπίνα που δεν έδινε 100αρα ή έδινε κανονικά;


Αν και δεν φαινεται, με fast path και τοσα λιγα crc, παιζει να εχει ηδη vectoring. Απλα δεν το δειχνει.

Ο αρχικος διαλογος ηταν οτι η ταχυτητα δεν ειναι διαθεσιμη, για νεα συνδεση. Μεχρι 50. Αφου μπηκε η 50ρα και συγχρονισε, με διαδοχικα τηλεφωνηματα οτι δεν ενοχλουν τα 70 που συγχρονιζε max, γιατι το ζητουμενο ειναι τα 10 upload, και αφου το στειλαμε και με mail, εγινε. Παντα σε 17Α. 

Αναλογα πραγματα εχουν γινει και στο παρελθον με 30ρες που εγιναν 35/5  αντι για 2.5...

Απο τη στιγμη που συγχρονιζει στα 92/44 τωρα, μπορει να δωσει 90/10 χωρις πολλα πολλα. Εχει ελπιδες και αξιζει να το προσπαθησει.
Αν δωσουν 35b προφανως θα παρει και 200 με τετοια στατιστικα.

----------


## efialtis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Τι μου προτείνεται να κανω; δεν με νοιάζει και τόσο το download απλα οταν κανω stream με 2.500bit από 64 ms παω 80-90 γι'αυτό θέλω κ αλλο upload να μην laggaro καθόλου! 10-20 upload θα ήταν ότι καλύτερο. Τι μου προτείνεται; (Επίσης Ναι είμαι fastpath)

----------


## mikeone

Το Cosmote Home Booster θα μπορούσε να δώσει λύση στο πρόβλημα ή ενισχύει μόνο το download της σύνδεσης;

----------


## efialtis

Δηλαδή να πάρω τηλέφωνο και να τους πω να την κάνουν 100αρα; Δεν κατάλαβα. Το έχω ξανά κάνει και μου λένε Συγνώμη Αλλά στην περιοχή σας δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## mikeone

> Δηλαδή να πάρω τηλέφωνο και να τους πω να την κάνουν 100αρα; Δεν κατάλαβα. Το έχω ξανά κάνει και μου λένε Συγνώμη Αλλά στην περιοχή σας δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα.


https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr...d_booster.html

Τσέκαρέ το λίγο, δες αν σου κάνει απλά πρέπει να δεις αν όντως ανεβάζει και το upload, εκτός από το download.
Ουσιαστικά, εκτός από τη vdsl γραμμή θα χρησιμοποιεί και 4g σύνδεση για να σου ανεβάζει την ταχύτητα της γραμμής όταν αυτό απαιτείται

----------


## efialtis

Καλησπερα @netblues πηρα τηλ στον οτε τους ειπα θελω 100αρι απο την στιγμη που μπορω και συχρονιζω 92/44 και μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται. σκεψου απο το καφαο του οτε ειμαι περιπου 100 μετρα. δεν ξερω τι γινεται αληθεια ημουν ο πρωτος που ειχε VDSL50 στο χωριο.. και τωρα ο τελευταιος που θα παρει 200αρα.. ολο το χωριο σχεδον εχει 200αρα. δεν ξερω τι γινεται.

----------


## ferongr

Αν έχεις το DSL-AC68U, δοκίμασε το Merlin firmware του gnuton. Ρύθμισε Adaptive QOS με fq_codel "αλγόριθμο" και τη σωστή ρύθμιση overhead για τον τύπο σύνδεσής σου. Αν και προσωπικά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει σε streaming, ταυτόχρονη χρήση Youtube και online gaming και Teamspeak δεν δημιουργεί προβλήματα όπως με το stock firmware.

----------


## babis3g

ποιο μοντελο εχεις?

----------

